# BBB  Bike-Börse-Bad Oeynhausen



## exto (8. Dezember 2012)

Ihr habt jede Menge Bike-Teile im Keller liegen, die ihr nicht braucht, die aber zu schade sind, sie einfach verstauben zu lassen? Oder andersrum: Ihr wollt euer SchÃ¤tzchen tunen oder was neues aufbauen, ohne ein VermÃ¶gen auszugeben? Ihr habt keine Lust, euch mit windigen Typen auf ebay oder sonstwo rumzuÃ¤rgern?

Dann hab' ich was fÃ¼r euch:





*BBB*

Bike BÃ¶rse Bad Oeynhausen

16.03.2013





​
Druckerei Begegnungszentrum Bad Oeynhausen e. V.
Kaiserstr. 14
32545 Bad Oeynhausen​


Indoor Bike Flohmarkt
Lecker Bierchen (und vieles mehr) mit Bikern aus der Region in der angeschlossenen Druckerkneipe
Bratwurst vom Holzkohlegrill
Reichlich Gelegenheit zum Kennenlernen, Fachsimpeln, Touren Verabreden 

Flohmarkt 11:00 - 16:00 Uhr / alles Andere: Ende offen
​





Biker aus der Region kennen lernen oder schon bekannte Bike-Kollegen mal ohne Helm, Schienbeinschoner und Dreck im Gesicht treffen, bei Bier und Bratwurst "KettenÃ¶l quatschen oder sich zum Biken verabreden? HÃ¶rt sich gut an, oder?
Familie? Kein Problem: Einfach mitbringen. Ein Spielplatz ist gleich nebenan. 

Ganz wichtig: Das Ganze ist absolut NICHTKOMERZIELL! Das heiÃt, professionelle HÃ¤ndler sind nicht nur nicht willkommen, sondern bekommen schlicht und einfach keine VerkaufsflÃ¤che. Angeboten werden kann (und soll) alles rund um's Mountain Bike: Bike-Teile, Bike-Kleidung, Bike-ZubehÃ¶r usw. Wenn (in Ã¼berschaubarem AuÃmaÃ) Rennradteile angeboten werden, kann man ein Auge zudrÃ¼cken, aber bitte nicht kistenweise zerlegte AlltagsrÃ¤der 
Es wird 20 StÃ¤nde geben. Tische werden gestellt (ca. 90 x 150cm). Die StandgebÃ¼hr betrÃ¤gt ganz genau *0,00â¬*. Dieser Verzicht auf eine "SchutzgebÃ¼hr" stellt natÃ¼rlich Anforderungen an euch: Bitte reserviert nur dann einen Stand, wenn ihr auch etwas zu verkaufen habt! Wer Interesse an einem Stand hat, meldet sich bitte unter [email protected] bis zum 08.03.13 (Wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst)


----------



## Mountain77 (10. Dezember 2012)

Hi, feine Sache und könnte vom Termin her bei mir klappen, wenn auch nur als Besucher.
Sag diesen Termin zur Erinnerung Ende Februar noch einmal an... damit ich daran denke! 
Gruß aus LP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (14. Januar 2013)

Leute, traut euch!

Es sind noch ne Menge Verkaufstische frei. Ihr müsst nicht Unmengen von edelsten Teilen mitbringen. Das Zeug, das bei euch im Keller liegt, kann genau das sein, was der nächste Kollege dringend sucht 

Noch mal zur Erinnerung: KEINE Standgebühren !!!


----------



## chris2305 (14. Januar 2013)

Will etwa keiner??


----------



## tmf_superhero (15. Januar 2013)

hier stand mal Mist 

*Falscher Thread*, sollte ich den Deisterthread.


----------



## exto (15. Januar 2013)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Will etwa keiner??



Keine Ahnung 

Vielleicht stellen sich die Leute vor, dass sie ne dolle Verkaufspräsentation hinlegen sollten 

Wenn man im Deister-IG- Verkaufen, Tauschen, Suchen-Thread sieht, was da so alles "über'n Tisch" geht, glaube ich, dass so gut wie jeder ne Menge Kram hat, den ER SELBST vielleicht nicht mehr braucht, der aber für andere vielleicht Gold wert ist.

Wenn ich allein an meine 26er-Reifensammlung denke


----------



## wolfi (23. Januar 2013)

hallo exto,
ich hatte dir kurz nach der thread-eröffnung eine mail geschickt.
hast du die bekommen?
ich habe darin einen tisch angemeldet. gibt es bestätigungen? ich muss das frühzeitig einplanen.
viele grüße
wolfi


----------



## exto (24. Januar 2013)

Oh, die Mail ist durchgegangen. Web.de hat einen echt pissigen Spam-Filter. Tisch ist gebongt!

Es ist noch so einiges frei. Also traut euch, auch wenn's nicht so aussieht, wie beim Edelteile-Großhändler. Es geht um das Treffen unsd Austauschen!

Ich bin jetzt bis zum 23.02. in Laos und Kambodscha unterwegs. Kann also sein, dass die Kommunikation, die BBB betreffend etwas schleppend wird, in nächster Zeit. Wenn ich zurück bin geht's wieder voll weiter.

Rührt nochmal die Werbetrommel. Es gibt ja (man kann's kaum glauben) auch Biker außerhalb des IBC


----------



## wolfi (24. Januar 2013)

ok,
habe mir schon fast sowas gedacht.
also ist der tisch bei dir und mir eingeplant 
viel spaß im goldenen dreieck!
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. Januar 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt bis zum 23.02. in Laos und Kambodscha unterwegs. ...



Wow, das sind doch mal geile Urlaubsziele. Mit MTB? Also können wir demnächst vielleicht im Bilderthread nen Foto von nem OWL-Bike vor den Tempelanlagen von Angkor bewundern?!


----------



## kris. (25. Januar 2013)

Aber bitte mit Tempel-Drop!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (4. März 2013)

So Leute, nochmal zur Erinnerung:

Der 16. 03. rückt näher. Es sind noch Verkaufsflächen frei! Also noch mal den Keller, die Garage, den Kleiderschrank durchfegen und nen Tisch sichern...


----------



## Surfjunk (7. März 2013)

Oh Mann, ich bin raus. 
Mir ist da was ganz schreckliches passiert..... Ich will auch gar nicht darüber reden.....


Mein Cheffe hat mich kurzerhand dazu verdonnert 1 Woche Ski zu fahrn mit der Firma  

Der einzige Lichtblick dabei ist das wenn ich schon in Osttirol bin, ich das Bike gleich mitnehme und das kurze Stück nach Südtirol weiterfahren werden um noch das We. in Bozen zu verbringen. 

Sorry... Manchmal gewinnt man.... Manchmal verlieren die anderen


----------



## Waldwichtel (8. März 2013)

Du glaubst gar nicht wie viele jetzt die Daumen drücken, das am Wochenende in Osttirol Tauwetter ist!


----------



## chris2305 (8. März 2013)

Hallo,

bin leider auch raus. Leider ist ein Termin dazwischen gekommen!

Viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen!


----------



## crossboss (8. März 2013)

Momentan ist im Süden leider eh Tauwetter! Trotzdem viel Spaß beim spielen ! 
Orkan haste die Finale Geschichte schon mit deiner Frau besprochen


----------



## JENSeits (9. März 2013)

Bin wohl dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (10. März 2013)

Du hast Post...


----------



## exto (13. März 2013)

Leute, es gab noch zwei Absagen für Verkaufstische.

Last Minute Anmeldungen per PN oder direkt in der "Druckerei": 05731/22777

Würstchen sind klar gemacht, das Bier ist kalt gestellt...


----------



## wolfi (13. März 2013)

bei mir gehts jedenfalls klar.
ab wieviel uhr kann man dort aufschlagen?
damit ich weiß, wann ich feierabend machen muss...
gruß
wolfi


----------



## exto (14. März 2013)

Ich denke, ich werd so ab 10 da sein...


----------



## JENSeits (14. März 2013)

ich werd denke ich um halb 11 aufschlagen 
Wolfi, hast du nen hd-fähiges Notebook?


----------



## wolfi (14. März 2013)

No, ich habe nur nen uralt pc und nen schmartfon

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## schaumi (14. März 2013)

Sind denn die Stände ausgebucht???

Würde gern mal vorbeischauen...um vielleicht das eine oder andere Teil zu erwerben. Ist denn mit einer hohen Anzahl von Anbietern und vorallem *Ware* zu rechnen (Der lange Weg soll sich ja lohnen)???

Doofe Fragen aus dem Schaumburger Land...ich weiss!?!?!?!?


----------



## exto (15. März 2013)

Die Anzahl der Anbieter ist noch nicht am Limit 

Zur Ware kann ich natürlich nix sagen. Auf meinem Gabentischchen ist jedenfalls so einiges vertreten. Vom Grabbelartikel, über "new out of stock" Raritäten bis zu Edelteilchen für Race und Bergabsport .

Nebenher gibt's, wenn die Technik mitspielt gutes auf die Augen von JENSeits Productions. Plus Bierchen und Bratwurst.

Ich denke, wenn du gute Laune mitbringst, lohnt sich die Anreise auch aus dem hintersten Winkel des Schaumburger Landes 

Wichtig ist, dass wir Spass haben und das hinterher weitersagen.


----------



## wolfi (16. März 2013)

Axel, herzlichen dank für die organisation der börse. obwohl sich die anzahl der aussteller und auch der besucher in grenzen gehalten hat, hoffe ich doch sehr auf eine fortsetzung! die location ist optimal:thumbup:
meine zusage für BBB reloadet hast du auf jeden fall schon!
auf ein wiedersehen (hoffentlich bald) auf dem trail...vorzugsweise im deister
gruß, wolfi.

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## Flying_Elvis (16. März 2013)

Hallo Axel

Ich kann mich Wolfi vollumfänglich anschliessen. War klasse hat Spaß gemacht, und Dank Jens wurde auch noch unterhaltsames Filmmaterial gezeigt. Gott sei Dank müssen wir vom Teileverkauf nicht leben, sonst wär heute Abend nur trocken Brot drin  (würde auch reichen, Würstchen und Brezel waren sehr lecker  )
Wär schön wenn man sich mal wieder irgendwo treffen kann. auf jeden Fall bis zum nächsten mal. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (16. März 2013)

Mir hat's auch gut gefallen. Respekt an exto! 

Die Location ist top! Warm und überdacht. 
Zudem kann man sich warme und kalte Getränke kaufen und diese gemütlich am Tisch vernichten.
Hoffe, dass es die nächsten Male noch voller wird.
Thx an Jens für die Videos!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2013)

Ich wäre auch gerne dabei gewesen. Da ich morgen aber bereits in Hiddenhausen vor Ort bin war der heutige Termin für mich suboptimal.


----------



## exto (16. März 2013)

Hähä 

Der Event bei Blöte morgen hat bestimmt einiges an Publikum gekostet. Viele Familienväter müssen sich ihre Bike-Zeit ja gut einteilen, damit nicht irgendwann mal zu Hause das Bett brennt. Ich als alter Mann hab das hinter mir, deshalb hab ich ja Zeit, mir so'n Blödsinn auszudenken 

Ich fand's trotzdem auch ziemlich cool und dank der Filme von Jens auch kurzweilig. Außerdemwar das Angebot zwar klein, aber umso feiner. Wer z.B. noch Reifen für die Saison braucht und heute nicht da war, is selbst Schuld 

Vielleicht fällt mir für's nächste Mal noch ein gutes Zugpferd ein. Eventuell kann ja einer der üblichen Verdächtigen mal seine Testflotte im Hof präsentieren oder wir machen einen Showroom mit eigenen Bikes und Publikumsvoting. Irgendwas lustiges.

Danke für's kommen!


----------



## kris. (17. März 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Vielleicht fällt mir für's nächste Mal noch ein gutes Zugpferd ein. Eventuell kann ja einer der üblichen Verdächtigen mal seine Testflotte im Hof präsentieren oder wir machen einen Showroom mit eigenen Bikes und Publikumsvoting. Irgendwas lustiges.



Klingt gut!


----------



## JENSeits (17. März 2013)

Ich kann mich den Anderen nur anschließen - Danke Axel für die Orga!
Das mit den Videos war ja kein Aufwand 

Bin beim nächsten mal mit dabei! Showroom klingt gut!


----------



## Flying_Elvis (17. März 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Hähä
> 
> Vielleicht fällt mir für's nächste Mal noch ein gutes Zugpferd ein. Eventuell kann ja einer der üblichen Verdächtigen mal seine Testflotte im Hof präsentieren oder wir machen einen Showroom mit eigenen Bikes und Publikumsvoting. Irgendwas lustiges.



Auf der Bühne wär doch Platz.


----------



## Ulrich-40 (17. März 2013)

War sehr nett, auch wenn ich nur Vids geguckt hab.


----------



## Lemgoer73 (26. Januar 2015)

Weiß zufällig wer ob die Börse dieses Jahr auch wieder statt findet?


----------

